# Sirius is home!



## Sirius (Apr 19, 2008)

We brought him home a few hours ago. He is amazing, and very well behaved, though I know that won't last for long. His eyes have settled, one bright blue and one dark blue/green.


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 19, 2008)

*Congrats*

Look at those paws! He has some growing to do!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 19, 2008)

oh my god, he is so kissable! :smitten:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 19, 2008)

The color combinations are really quite something--the result is a very unusual, but sweet expression! I second the comment about the paws... (To be expected considering.) And I didn't mention this before, but great name--appropriate for a number of reasons!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 20, 2008)

He's gonna loooooooooooooooooove that white carpet!


----------



## Heather (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, that's it. I'm in love...


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 20, 2008)

Oooooh what a lovely kid!!!:drool: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, man, that's just the sweetest thing ever. What an absolutely adorable lil guy


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2008)

New pictures?


----------



## Sirius (Apr 22, 2008)

Nothing new right now. With mommy working these past two days, daddy has been a bit busy. We went from "calm and sleepy" on the first day, to "all hell breaks loose" when puppy is awake. When he is really excited, he bounces around like a bunny. I did manage to snap these two pics the other day right after his nap...


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2008)

That's one happy snarky little pup in the second photo. He is so laughing at you!


----------

